

Vim Macros - 5 Minute Screencast - derickbailey
http://joeybeninghove.com/2011/09/28/vim-macros-5-minute-screencast/

======
crazydiamond
Basically shows how to record a macro using "q", do some stuff and then replay
the macro.

Cannot see text clearly despite full-screen, and the delivery is rather poor
and uninteresting. I'd rather just go over to vimcasts.org.

